# aquired a new dog!



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

A registered Chesapeak Bay retriever. She was sort of a rescue by Wayne from his work. Long story short, the guy paid good money for her(Layla), had her spayed etc... She tore out the underpinning of his trailer so he shoved her into a horse trailer and said he was giving it a week to find her a home or he was going to shoot her. He is the type who would do that, so Wayne said no, I'll take her home. That was last week, and other than being an escape artist she is a great dog. She's two years old, and took to raw like nothing. We just couldn't let her get shot, so four dogs now!:faint:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

How wonderful for you and how lucky for Layla! KUDOS to Wayne and you! I love those chesapeake bay dogs~ their look~ so pretty! Lucky her~ Lucky you! I really dont like Waynes work guy! Sounds like a creep! just shoot a dog for being bored! He probably did nothing with the poor dog! Don't like him at all! Hope he doesnt get any more dogs!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

wags said:


> How wonderful for you and how lucky for Layla! KUDOS to Wayne and you! I love those chesapeake bay dogs~ their look~ so pretty! Lucky her~ Lucky you! I really dont like Waynes work guy! Sounds like a creep! just shoot a dog for being bored! He probably did nothing with the poor dog! Don't like him at all! Hope he doesnt get any more dogs!


No, he did NOTHING with her. She has no manners at all, and at two years old she is still a pup. Of course she is going to get into things. I have never been around chesapeakes before but she is sooo full of energy! Always running around with a toy in her mouth and wagging her tail. She reminds me of a curly lab! She seems really smart and pays attention so I hope we will be able to work with her and get those manners going. None of it is her fault, she just dosn't know. What she does know and does well is fetch. Anything. Balls, sticks toys.... and brings them back really well. I wish we lived closer to the river because I wonder if she would sail right into the water for a toy!! I would love that!!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Congratulations! Nice job on saving her life too.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks! Like we needed another dog, but I just couldn't let that happen to her.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE?! GRRRR!

You guys are great for saving her! Poor thing. She'll actually have a life now!

People make me SICK.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition! We need to see some pictures!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats on the new addition!!,

Some people just make me sick. Good for you for rescuing this sweet girl and giving a life. 

And I agree with Natalie.... pictures are in order!!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Congrats!


Off topic, but what kind of dog is that in your signature? He/she is beautiful and her head reminds me a bit of my dogs head.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Chessies are similar to a lab but much more work orientated. A bit more serious. I looked after two for awhile and love them.. their coat/eye colour is gorgeous.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

naturalfeddogs said:


> No, he did NOTHING with her. She has no manners at all, and at two years old she is still a pup. Of course she is going to get into things. I have never been around chesapeakes before but she is sooo full of energy! Always running around with a toy in her mouth and wagging her tail. She reminds me of a curly lab! She seems really smart and pays attention so I hope we will be able to work with her and get those manners going. None of it is her fault, she just dosn't know. What she does know and does well is fetch. Anything. Balls, sticks toys.... and brings them back really well. I wish we lived closer to the river because I wonder if she would sail right into the water for a toy!! I would love that!!


i have two words...crate training.

i have another two words.....excessive exercise.

when we got bubba, he was not neutered, so he sprayed every piece of grass, every fibre of carpet....he was neutered the next day. problem one solved, sort of...because he wasn't house trained.

so we got belly bands and walked that dog every half hour until concrete head figured it out. 

some older dogs are easy to train. some are like cement. i was the lucky one to get cement.

we are still working on not lunging at people to get the affection he never gets, but it gets better every day.

we did start him out in a crate by my desk, so he could see me and his environment was safe for him.....i would take him out of it but only with a leash on to to outside, come back in, play for a few minutes and then back into the crate. when we did go out, we went out for walks and walks and walks....to try to drain some of the energy...

that lasted for about two weeks.

after that he was tethered to me, so he wouldn't wander....and that lasted two weeks....we had belly bands on him (G'ds greatest creation), so if he had an accident, no harm, no foul.

it took months for him to finally feel safe and for us to feel safe; and, remember my dog is fully the size of your dog's leg....: )

good luck to you....give him lots of things to do....don't just let him out into the backyard....the more interaction you have with him, the better chance of him learning there is.

i'm no pro, believe me. bubba is not the dream dog....we've had him, though for almost two years and the differences are astounding and i really believe what we did in the beginning is responsible for whatever manners he has now.

good luck to you and bless you for saving him from a bullet. he's beautiful.


----------

